

iPhone encryption stops FBI, but not this 7-year-old - us0r
http://money.cnn.com/2014/12/01/technology/security/apple-iphone-encryption-fingerprint/index.html

======
mtmail
It is my understanding that the FBI can already order a person to unlock a
phone (when person and phone are in the same room). Same with ordering a
person to unlock a box with a physical key. Passwords are a different legal
matter.

What the FBI really wants, and that's what they complain about lately, is
reading messages remotely. Apple/Google make it harder because they don't
store a backup encryption key or master key and can't decrypt a message
passing their servers.

